# Need prop reccomendation for Lostmen with 50hp honda



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Powertech scb3 13P


----------



## skinnyvee12 (Aug 21, 2015)

prinjm6 said:


> Powertech scb3 13P


What speeds are you seeing with that prop?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

skinnyvee12 said:


> What speeds are you seeing with that prop?


I have a SCB 14P on my Lostmen, I'm seeing 34 mph light load 31 with two anglers. I'm looking at taking pitch off of my prop along with fixing the chunk of Cavitation plate that a floating board took with it. I'm thinking I'm getting alot of slip due to missing the section of cav plate.


----------

